# Ironall dark fading



## ghambley (Dec 9, 2007)

I am using Ironall dark and the customer wanted a black box around her name. The problem is the black box turned grey after pressing. Any ideas??


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

ghambley said:


> I am using Ironall dark and the customer wanted a black box around her name. The problem is the black box turned grey after pressing. Any ideas??


I have heard other members having the same problem not only on dark transfer but for light also when the ink is Durabrite. To resolve the problem the ink was replaced with heat transfer ink sold by inksupply.com.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

One possible quick fix may be this. If you are not using the Plain paper setting, change to that. I use gamma 2.2 in my settings. I also up the contrast and lower the bright. I use durabrite, I do see the posts where folks have this problem, but there are alot of us that don't. I hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

I think it is hard to get a true black, especially with opaque transfers. As a side note, if it Is going onto a black shirt, it will never really match that.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree that the black won't match the black. Even black in the shirts themselves are not just one black for all. My husbands shirt from yesterday, it is black, but it almost looks like a very dark deep navy blue. (?)

I find black shirts the very hardest to transfer to. It's so hit or miss to get that 'sweet spot' where the transfer is "on", yet it has not become translucent in anyway.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

ghambley said:


> I am using Ironall dark and the customer wanted a black box around her name. The problem is the black box turned grey after pressing. Any ideas??


YES!!!
GO WITH ALPHA GOLD FOR DARKS from alpha supply company!!

I had to..... IAFD had black problems for me too!
I love Alpha Gold for darks! Great color!
And it stays!

When I spoke to the man that i purchased IAFD from he said that a lot of people were having problems with this paper.... possibly because of a bad batch?
He let me exchange it for whatever i wanted! 

Anyway.... until the makers of IAFD gets all the kinks worked out I will stick to Alpha Gold for darks..... 


(plus i use heat transfer inks in my printer)(durabrite ink was awful!)

hope this helps a little


----------



## deighton (Jan 23, 2008)

I was having similar problems with Iron All for darks, how does Alpha Gold for darks hold up after a few washes?


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

deighton said:


> I was having similar problems with Iron All for darks, how does Alpha Gold for darks hold up after a few washes?


So far, two LONG washes, inside out, warm water ,warm dryer...no problems and looks great!!!

I am going to do some more shirts in a couple of days just for testing's sake.... And I am going to wash and wash..... I have a few loads of laundry to catch up on.... then I will post results.

Keep in mind that I do use Heat Transfer Ink , 50/50 Hanes shirts and I have a front loading washer that's "_supposed to be"_ more gentle on clothes.(but seems to really pound them!)

ALSO... take the shirt out of the washer soon after the spin cycle....as with any garment that you do not want wrinkles in...


----------



## deighton (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks much, I think I will try them, seem that I got a bad batch of IronAll for darks, anyway I plan to buy some from Coastal and see how they perform. I am using heat transfer inks and do use hanes 50/50 but mostly use 100% cotton. Oh one last thing does this paper stretch even slightly.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

deighton said:


> Thanks much, I think I will try them, seem that I got a bad batch of IronAll for darks, anyway I plan to buy some from Coastal and see how they perform. I am using heat transfer inks and do use hanes 50/50 but mostly use 100% cotton. Oh one last thing does this paper stretch even slightly.


Yes ,Alpha gold stretchs a little bit ..... not as much as IAFD , but not too much difference.

(I use image set to 320 dpi and adobe gamma 2.2 when i print)

here is a pict of 2 slices of a black shirt after pressing and washing...
(keep in mind this is an image of a watercolor painting with mosaic in some places)
Alpha Gold on left IAFD on right


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

[LEFT said:


> *ashamutt*[/LEFT];274166]Yes ,Alpha gold *stretchs*​ a little bit ..... not as much as IAFD , but not too much difference.
> 
> (I use image set to 320 *dpi*​ and adobe gamma 2.2 when i print)
> 
> ...


Wow! I get email all the time from Alpha and the gold transfer is mentioned. I did not pay attention to it thinking that it is just another one of those cracking and peeling opaque transfer. How is the hand and finish with this opaque? Is it glossy, smooth, rough or crinkly like raincoat? Does it stretch like IAFD? Can it be cut with vinyl cutter? I know the majority who tried cutting IFAD is not successful.

I am getting about the same fading with IFAD as shown in the picture on the right.

I think I am going to try getting some sample and test it.

BTW what is the price per sheet?

Thanks.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

lnfortun said:


> *How is the hand and finish with this opaque?*
> Alpha Gold is very close to the feel of IAFD....a LITTLE, and i mean a LITTLE heavier...but not much.
> And besides it looks 10,000,000 times better!
> 
> ...


hope this helped.......


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Alpha is a preferred vendor on the forum, guys... 

One time I received a sample pack of the Alpha, and the images cracked. I was checking them out when I was checking out Ironall Dark, there were folks here who liked both papers. From there, I went with Ironall Dark, but I don't know what's up with Ironall Dark lately.... so many bad reports and results..

I am starting to worry about when it's re-order time. I have a current good batch, but do not want the paper I see out there now... 

It sounds like the Alpha paper has improved. Previously, it cracked like Avery. Mrs. Bacon, would you mind please posting updates as you wash the shirt, and please let me know if it holds up well and does not end up cracking, that was the issue with it. I'll have my fingers crossed it doesn't. Thank you so much. 

I do really wish Jetprosofstretch would come out with a version for darks! ~fingers crossed~

Life would be a dream... lol...


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> Alpha is a preferred vendor on the forum, guys...
> 
> One time I received a sample pack of the Alpha, and the images cracked. I was checking them out when I was checking out Ironall Dark, there were folks here who liked both papers. From there, I went with Ironall Dark, but I don't know what's up with Ironall Dark lately.... so many bad reports and results..
> 
> ...


Here is hoping for both *Alpha gold *and *Jetpro SofStretch *for darks. Yes life people in this industry would be grand when that happens.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> Alpha is a preferred vendor on the forum, guys...
> 
> One time I received a sample pack of the Alpha, and the images cracked. I was checking them out when I was checking out Ironall Dark, there were folks here who liked both papers. From there, I went with Ironall Dark, but I don't know what's up with Ironall Dark lately.... so many bad reports and results..
> 
> ...


 
Hey kelly!
Well I made a bunch of shirts for my mosaic friends and so far they have all held up!!

The 2 pictures that I posted above have been washed and dried.

But I just washed them again.... Warm warm water! med hot dryer ! (no fab softener)
Both came out looking the same!
{picts soon}

SO FAR, ALPHA GOLD DARK IS AWESOME!!!!
no cracking yet and it actually "feels" better after each wash!
AND SO FAR... NO FADING EITHER!!!! YEAH!!!! 

Remember, these test shirts can not be washed inside-out because they are "swatches', not the whole shirt.
But so far so good!

I think Jack at Alpha said that ,at one time, he quit carrying opaque paper because he was not satisfied with any of it!
Then when he was finally satisfied with this particular kind he finally carried it again .. ALPHA GOLD FOR DARKS!
He only carries one opaque paper for that reason.
If you have never talked to him, you should.
He is knows so much about all of this stuff!
I think he does it all...

ABOUT THE IRONALL DARK PAPER....

I have heard that there was a BAD BATCH ...a large bad batch!

I exchanged mine for whatever I wanted...and since I have 100 sheets of ALPHA GOLD DARK on hand and 100 sheets of JPSS, I decided to try the new IMAGESTIX bumper sticker paper from newmilfordphoto...just to see if I like it!


Oh yeah..... Jack at Alpha Supply Co. said that "rounded" corners work the best!
I guess that is true for any opaque paper...?
The shirts that I made for the conference had "rounded " corners for all the designs... except for 2 ...and all have been fine so far.

These 2 shirts/swatches that I made for testing do not have "rounded" corners but have also held up..... so far....no lifting of corners!
I will keep updating on the wash tests! 

JPSSD!!!! 
Maybe one day soon!
OH MAN , THAT WOULD BE WONDERFUL KELLY!!!


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

OH.... one more thing ...
Thank you Kelly and Melissa for helping me out with all of my ink problems!!!
I LOVE MY NEW INK AND MY NEW CARTS!!!!!!!!!

THANK YOU 
THANK YOU
THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> I agree that the black won't match the black. Even black in the shirts themselves are not just one black for all. My husbands shirt from yesterday, it is black, but it almost looks like a very dark deep navy blue. (?)
> 
> I find black shirts the very hardest to transfer to. It's so hit or miss to get that 'sweet spot' where the transfer is "on", yet it has not become translucent in anyway.


Hey kelly.....
You gotta switch to the HT ink and the carts!!!
It will save you SOOOOOOOOOO much money on ink!!!!!
And they really are easy to install and refill!!
really!!
just think about it.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Ok... It's been about two weeks now and the shirts have been washed A LOT of times....every time I do a load of darks....which is a lot.
I AM STILL IN LOVE WITH ALPHA GOLD FOR DARKS!!!!
WOW!!! NO FADING AT ALL!!!! NO CRACKING OR PEELING!!!!!
And even the "feel" has gotten better!!!

The IAFD shirt looks HORRIBLE!!!!
SO FADED OUT!!!(and it started off faded!)
BUT the feel is great and no cracking or peeling either!
(But it looks horrible so who cares! ,right!)
I will post pictures tomorrow......


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

ashamutt said:


> OH.... one more thing ...
> Thank you Kelly and Melissa for helping me out with all of my ink problems!!!
> I LOVE MY NEW INK AND MY NEW CARTS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Lol, I don't know how I missed this... you are welcome, welcome, welcome, haha. Mrs. Bacon, there are so many who have gone before me and cleared the clutter for me, it's an honor to have helped someone like you in return, you are a ray of light. Best regards to you, Kelly


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> Lol, I don't know how I missed this... you are welcome, welcome, welcome, haha. Mrs. Bacon, there are so many who have gone before me and cleared the clutter for me, it's an honor to have helped someone like you in return, you are a ray of light. Best regards to you, Kelly


 ahhh, thanks Kelly!(tear)
You all have truly helped me so much!
(If i ever get a BIG inheritance... you and Melissa will have a brand new Anajet!l)

The best to you as well!!!!

(I still have sooooo many more questions for you gals!!! )


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

ashamutt said:


> Ok... It's been about two weeks now and the shirts have been washed A LOT of times....every time I do a load of darks....which is a lot.
> I AM STILL IN LOVE WITH ALPHA GOLD FOR DARKS!!!!
> WOW!!! NO FADING AT ALL!!!! NO CRACKING OR PEELING!!!!!
> And even the "feel" has gotten better!!!
> ...


Looking forward to those pics Mrs Bacon  I have not tried AGFD but it sure sounds like I need to. The fading with IAFD I've heard is getting worse and maybe it's time to order some samples and research another opaque paper. It sounds like you are really encouraged by your results with it.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Leatherneck said:


> Looking forward to those pics Mrs Bacon  I have not tried AGFD but it sure sounds like I need to. The fading with IAFD I've heard is getting worse and maybe it's time to order some samples and research another opaque paper. It sounds like you are really encouraged by your results with it.


Oh,yes!! So far I LOVE LOVE LOVE *ALPHA GOLD FOR DARKS!!!!*
And it's a little less expensive that IAFD!!!!

..more picts are coming tonight....camera battery is charging!! 
I went to take a pict just a little while ago but no juice!!(SCREAM)!!!  

With all the opaque samples that I received, AGFD has been the ONLY one to really hold up!!!
(For opaque papers I press on 50/50 shirts.)


Someday , when they get all of the kinks worked out, I would like to try IAFD again..... but until then....
*ALPHA GOLD FOR DARKS ALL OF THE WAY!!! *

Alpha Supply Co. has great sample packs available...and if you call and speak with "JACK" he can *(i think??)* customize your sample pack order!


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

ashamutt said:


> Oh,yes!! So far I LOVE LOVE LOVE *ALPHA GOLD FOR DARKS!!!!*
> And it's a little less expensive that IAFD!!!!
> 
> ..more picts are coming tonight....camera battery is charging!!
> ...


Awesome information  .. man don't ya hate it when you go to take that pic and the battery needs charging . Being cheaper than IAFD is not a bad thing either... I'll be making a call to Alpha and getting that sample pack. I'm trying to wait patiently for the pics LOL


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Leatherneck said:


> Awesome information  .. man don't ya hate it when you go to take that pic and the battery needs charging . Being cheaper than IAFD is not a bad thing either... I'll be making a call to Alpha and getting that sample pack. I'm trying to wait patiently for the pics LOL


hey there Rick!

Well i am pressing shirts now for mailing tomorrow....last minute once again!!!LOL!
(hope it does not bite me again!!)

Camera is all charged and I took some picts but they did not turn out as good as I would like them too! 
Those darn "earth saving" C.F lights!!!

Would it be ok if I waited till daylight??

The other picts, on the page before this one, were taken in the daylight in my kitchen and I would like to keep the lighting the same. K? Thank you so much for your wonderful patience!! 

By the way.... just wondering...
At what temp do press your JPSS ??
And time??


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Leatherneck said:


> Awesome information  .. man don't ya hate it when you go to take that pic and the battery needs charging . Being cheaper than IAFD is not a bad thing either... I'll be making a call to Alpha and getting that sample pack. I'm trying to wait patiently for the pics LOL


...and yeah, I hate the battery thing!!! I think I need to buy and extra one... like i did for my cell phone!!!!


----------



## ghambley (Dec 9, 2007)

Well I have given up on the ironall dark and switched to the Alpha gold after about 6 presses it seems to work real good I haven't had time to do the wash test yet. I will let everyone know how it turns out.


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

ashamutt said:


> ...and yeah, I hate the battery thing!!! I think I need to buy and extra one... like i did for my cell phone!!!!


Absolutely I'll look forward to them


----------



## koi dragon (Aug 7, 2007)

I gave up on Iron All all together because 3 times in a row I got a bad batch from New Milford ( should have known there was a reason for 50% off couponn for such an expensive item). The ink just wouldnt come off the light paper and kept getting stuck in the printer. Then the dark faded. I switched to Jet Pro soft stretch for lights and Jet Opaque for darks. You can get the dark for $1.20 per sheet for 50 sheets at sespecialty.com, compared to $1.98 for iron all dark and $1.50 for Alpha Gold dark. It is not as easy to peel off as Iron All dark, but I will take a few extra minutes to save money and have a much better product. I will upload some pics after a few more washes. However, just from the initial priniting I compared the colors and texture to the Iron all dark and they dont even come close. With this paper you have a choice to use you the wax paper they send you for a silk screened look or teflon for a shiny vibrant look. No flaking at all on either paper and easier to cut out than iron all dark. 

Not to mention, this company answered the phone and my emails, they were very polite, package arrived in 2 days ( not 7). Wow what a concept, good customer service. lol 

Good by Iron All !!!!


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

ok... I have tried this 2 times now... image too large!!!scream!!!!
I hope this works...this time.

Pieces of shirt washed over 8 times ...with jeans and towels and regular darks....TIDE detergent
med hot dryer.

ALPHA GOLD DARK - left IRONALL DARK RIGHT 










The flash made some of the ALPHA side shine a little...and that makes it look as though the black parts are a little faded ...but if you could see it in person you would see that there is NO fading at all!!

AND it also look a little stretched out around the sides.....Well.......
I really put it through the ringer and stretched it and stretched it to see if I could get it to crack or peel ,,,, but..... NO CRACKING OR PEELING!!! yeah!!!!

(also , please remember that this is a picture of a watercolor & mosaic panel , soo when the original pict was taken light reflected off of some of the mosaic tiles.)


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

....here is another pict taken in natural light with no flash....
ALPHA GOLD DARK LEFT IRONALL DARK RIGHT















It looks like fading in the lower left corner but this is what the original pict looks like.

Please forgive the bad cutting job that I did on the paper... I was in a jam and in a BIG hurry!!!!(waited till last minute on a "gift/job"!)


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Ironall Dk looks terrible alright. Is this an example from the 'bad batches', or prior to the bad batches?


----------



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> Ironall Dk looks terrible alright. Is this an example from the 'bad batches', or prior to the bad batches?


 
I just got some IronAll last week from Milford. I have never seen or used IronAll before so I would not know if I had a bad batch or not.

What I do know is that is looked horrible. Before I even printed, I could see grooves on the IronAll. I thought maybe the grooves disapear after a nice hot pressing but no. After pressing some of the IronAll stuck to my Teflon with a hot peel but a cold peel fixed that. And you could still see the same grooves that were there before.

Maybe I have a bad batch or maybe it's my lack of experience?

I expected a perfectly flat surface to print on, like JPSS.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I have some Ironall Dk from before the problems started. My Ironall dk has "fine lines" going horizontal across the paper. I've never noticed them to make the shirt look bad. Without seeing yours, it sounds like the texture is much more noticable than before.

Just a quick question, when you pressed the Ironall dk, did you use the parchment paper, then the teflon on top of that? That's how I do it for the first press. Once it's on there, I do a second press without the parchment, but with the teflon only. I haven't had it stick to the teflon, but it could be that 1. It's bc it's already adhered from the inital pressing, orr, if you do use the parchment paper on the first pressing, it could be this is just a really lousy batch of papers getting out there now.

The reviews are so poor, it's hard to say if any of the normal fixes or regular pressing techniques will be helpful to anyone. Sorry to hear of the troubles, but at least you figured out how to get it to peel better for yourself.


----------



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> I have some Ironall Dk from before the problems started. My Ironall dk has "fine lines" going horizontal across the paper. I've never noticed them to make the shirt look bad. Without seeing yours, it sounds like the texture is much more noticable than before.
> 
> Just a quick question, when you pressed the Ironall dk, did you use the parchment paper, then the teflon on top of that? That's how I do it for the first press. Once it's on there, I do a second press without the parchment, but with the teflon only. I haven't had it stick to the teflon, but it could be that 1. It's bc it's already adhered from the inital pressing, orr, if you do use the parchment paper on the first pressing, it could be this is just a really lousy batch of papers getting out there now.
> 
> The reviews are so poor, it's hard to say if any of the normal fixes or regular pressing techniques will be helpful to anyone. Sorry to hear of the troubles, but at least you figured out how to get it to peel better for yourself.


The Ironall has more than fine lines. It has more texture to it and the lines go diagnal. 

I used teflon 1st and then I started using the parment paper because I didn't want to get Ironall on my teflon again. And no, I did not do a 2nd press with teflon.

I'll try again......

I think the grooves on the Ironall would show up in pictures. I'll try to capture an picture of it.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

LittleDogy said:


> I just got some IronAll last week from Milford. I have never seen or used IronAll before so I would not know if I had a bad batch or not.
> 
> What I do know is that is looked horrible. Before I even printed, I could see grooves on the IronAll. I thought maybe the grooves disapear after a nice hot pressing but no. After pressing some of the IronAll stuck to my Teflon with a hot peel but a cold peel fixed that. And you could still see the same grooves that were there before.
> 
> ...


YOU GOT A BAD BATCH!!!

This is exactly what mine did.... so I called Newmilford and they exchanged it with what ever I wanted!

THEN.......

CALL *ALPHA SUPPLY COMPANY* AND GET THEIR 
*ALPHA GOLD FOR DARKS!!!!*
IT IS WONDERFUL!!!

Take a look at the pictures that I posted through out this thread....
Comparing AGFD and IAFD.

ALPHA GOLD WINS BY LEAPS AND BOUNDS!!!!


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> Ironall Dk looks terrible alright. Is this an example from the 'bad batches', or prior to the bad batches?


Yes, this was from the 25 sheet batch that I ordered in march.

But look at this...
This was a sample batch of IAFD that I ordered in late FEB.

HORRIBLE!!
I thought it was me , so I ordered 25 more sheets anyway !
Glad he let me exchange it !!!
I spent 4 HOURS trying to make it look better!!!!!!!


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

...and after washing this horrible shirt , the IAFD faded even more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ALPHA GOLD WORKED THE FIRST PRESS!!!!!
AND STILL LOOKS AS GREAT AS THE DAY I PRESSED IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I will "copy" Melissa's QUOTE at the beginning of one of her threads, but change it slightly.... 

IRONALL DARK VS. ALPHA GOLD FOR DARKS-----IRONALL DARK , YOU'RE FIRED!(for now)


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hahaaa, I like that.. firing Ironall Dark.. that is funny Mrs. Bacon. 

Well, I am sad to see my loved Ironall Dark going down the tubes like this. I have had a few batches, and they are wonderful, just beatiful performance. It's a real shame, because I hate to lose it, but it does not seem there is a way to get good Ironall Dark right now. I am sad... but I am testing Mrdavids/David's paper for darks, so since I've used the good version of Ironall Dark, I'll be able to compare the two. I'd love to compare it with the Alpha Gold, but will wait to see what paper I receive...

G'night all.. thanks for the photos, Mrs. Bacon. Sorry for your frustration. It reminds me of what Melissa and I were going through around Nov last year. But the good news is, everyone's happy with their products for now... . I just have to find my new dark paper. Dang, not happy about that. OH well...


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

Great thread.... I just got my first order of ironall for darks and it has a texture to the face of it... it looks like crap and presses fine but you can still see the texture on it. I will be sending this back tomorrow for a full refund and looking for this product above I guess. 

Where is the best place to get this Alpha Gold?


----------



## lvmomofgirls (Jun 2, 2008)

Alpha supply company. Look under preferred vendors on the left side of this page. If you can't locate it then:
Heat transfer paper, tutorials and heat presses to start a business

Kaylene


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

Thank you... they also have the ink system I wanted for my 1400 so it looks like they will be getting more money now.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Just called Alpha Supply for their sample pack. Jack was a great person to talk to. Very helpful and wanted to be sure I was aware of all the free info on his site. If he was next door neighbor, I don't think he could have been any more pleasant to deal with. Another note, I got my heat press today. It is HUGH. I haven't gotten it but a few feet inside the front door and will have to make space for it before I get help moving it and setting it up. This may make me alter plans to do road trips for flea markets and festivals. I will figure out a good way to transport it I hope, or just get a smaller one. BTW, its a black max 16X20 and weighs 100 LBS or so. Will try out some old transfers later and see how it works. It doesn't have a lot of frills but thats my style. Never thought much of putting money in paint job, more power under the hood was where I put my dough.


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

I agree Jack is a good guy, I ended up buying his CIS system as well as JPSS and Alpha for darks from him. He has earned my business.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

I bought some sample of Alpha Gold from Alpha Supply. The first attempt was a disaster. I followed the instruction to a tee which I thought was a bit too long dwell time wise. The instruction did not mention the pressure to use so I used heavy.

The transfer did not bond properly around the edges, the parchment paper was stuck when it off after waiting 10-15 seconds as per instruction. The material became a lot less opaque and start to peel off with the parchment paper.

So the next try I used the method that I used when I pressed Ironall for dark which definitely is better than the instruction that came with Alpha Gold. The parchment still stuck a little bit and bits of the image came off with it.

The settings I used are:

temp = 350F
dwell = 6s
pressure = light
parchment paper = cold peel

BTW the best way to remove the damaged transfer paper is lay standard bond paper over opaque, press it for 5 seconds, peel hot the bond paper with the opaque and the whole thing come right out. It still leaves a trace of the adhesive though. It will probably come of by laying another bond paper over it and press it for 5 seconds an peel while hot. I did not try it so I am not sure if it will work.

Going back to Alpha Gold. My opinion is the hand is really heavy. Nowhere near the Ironall for dark. I kinda suspected that it will have heavy hand before I pressed it because the material is thicker than Ironall.
Alpha Gold to me is just one step better than the feel of a rain coat. The longer the dwell time the stiffer the material gets. That is my opinion. Others may disagree with me.

Another thing I noticed is when Alpha Gold is stretched it does not go back to its original form unlike Ironall. So care must be taken when peeling the opaque from the back so that it does not distort due to excessive stretching.

I have not washed the shirt. So there might be another surprise. I hope not anyway. I suspect that the color will not wear off like Ironall. Judging the way the opaque grabs on to the parchment paper I think it will be as strong or better in holding on to the ink  .


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

That's interesting, the instructions I have call for 380 degrees with firm pressure for 20 seconds, that's what I have been doing. The only thing I have changed is I wait a little longer then 15 seconds before peeling, normally I leave it on the press cooling for 15 seconds then move it to the side and start pressing another shirt, then I go peel the last one.

I do agree on the hand and the fact that it doesn't stretch as nice as ironall does. The fact that I can't seem to get a good batch of ironall is a little frustrating though.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

R1Lover said:


> That's interesting, the instructions I have call for 380 degrees with firm pressure for 20 seconds, that's what I have been doing. The only thing I have changed is I wait a little longer then 15 seconds before peeling, normally I leave it on the press cooling for 15 seconds then move it to the side and start pressing another shirt, then I go peel the last one.
> 
> I do agree on the hand and the fact that it doesn't stretch as nice as ironall does. The fact that I can't seem to get a good batch of ironall is a little frustrating though.


I don't know why the result I am getting is differnt than yours. I am even using 360F that is recommended for 50/50 and boy was the opaque missed up. Not sticking to the shirt, peeling off with the parchment paper, it looked slightly translucent and the feel was almost brittle. I even let it cool longer to almost luke warm and the problem remained.

I checked the temperature of my heat press with an industrial contact thermometer and the temp was on the money.

I am not saying that Ironall is any better right now or even before the bad batch showed up. Even when Ironall initially came to market the material wore off and the ink wore of with it after it has been through few wash and dry cycles. So it looks like the color is fading.


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

Ya that's strange, it may have to do with the 50/50 as I only use 100% cotton. 

I wish Ironall and Alpha could get together and combine the color fast of alpha and the stretch and stick of ironall. 

I will try some 50/50 shirts tomorrow and see if this is the issue, I normally don't do transfers on them but I have them in stock.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

R1Lover said:


> Ya that's strange, it may have to do with the 50/50 as I only use 100% cotton.
> 
> I wish Ironall and Alpha could get together and combine the color fast of alpha and the stretch and stick of ironall.
> 
> I will try some 50/50 shirts tomorrow and see if this is the issue, I normally don't do transfers on them but I have them in stock.


Hey try the Airwaves Fabric opaque. It is two step system that is made for laser transfer but I used it for inkjet. It can be printed with inkjet ink and the seal it with blank heat transfer paper for light by pressing on top of the un-mirrored image, trim the papers without peeling the blank transfer paper, peel the backing off the opaque, lay them on the shirt, and finally peel the blank transfer paper off.

Or instead of printing directly on the opaque, print the mirrored image on the transfer paper for light, press it on the opaque then do the rest as described above.

The transfer paper for light can be for laser or inkjet like JPSS.

The material is made of 100% polyester that will not crack. Has soft hand not plastic or crinkle feel. A little thick though but not objectionable.

I have a shirt that has been washed at least 10 times and still look as good as the time it was pressed. Not cracking or peeling. A little sign of fraying on the edges because it is made of high density 100% polyester fabric.

You can get sample from Airwaves Inc or send me a PM and I will send a couple of sheets to you.

Here is a couple of links of the shirts I made with the opaque and the wash test that mrdavid did for me:

Airwaves Fabric opaque - using pigment ink and laser toner - T-Shirt Forums


http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t44078.html?highlight=airwaves


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks for the tips, I believe this is the same thing as the two step process from best blanks. My issue with those is they are too think after application and they can't be contour cut either. Thank you though....


----------

